# shift transfer



## dcastro (Oct 30, 2008)

If an ER physician finishes his shift and signs care of the patient over to the oncoming ER physician who gets the charge for that patient? Thanks for your help.  Donna


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 1, 2008)

the discharging physician gets credit for the case



dcastro said:


> If an ER physician finishes his shift and signs care of the patient over to the oncoming ER physician who gets the charge for that patient? Thanks for your help.  Donna


----------



## ptrautner (Nov 13, 2008)

In our facility, we give credit to whomever did the majority of the work.  Sometimes it is the originating doctor and the sign off is only reviewing lab results and discharging the patient.  That probably depends on facility policy.


----------

